# Archiver des pages web sur Mac, et les lire sur iPad



## tacgyr (19 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

J'archive actuellement des pages web en vue de préparer un voyage, et je souhaiterais consulter ces pages sur iPad lorsque   je serai en voyage  ...

Une idée ??

Merci !


----------



## lineakd (19 Juin 2011)

@tacgyr, voici un ancien article sur le sujet. 
Un comparatif sur les applications pour un "web offline". Merci à lui. 
​


----------



## tacgyr (19 Juin 2011)

Merci pour ce lien !
Mais les solutions proposées ne correspondent pas tout à fait à ce que je recherche: archiver les pages *sur Mac*, puis les lire ensuite *sur iPad* ...

Edit : en regardant de plus près, je m'aperçois qu'il y a moyen de transférer automatiquement des pages entières depuis Safari vers l'iBidule.
Donc c'est nickel!
Merci encore !


----------

